# Adding download links in Dreamweaver



## mspain77 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm trying to add a hotspot with a behavior so that when clicked on, people can automatically download my resume in PDF format.  I can't see a behavior like that. Any suggestions?


----------



## mdnky (Nov 22, 2005)

What exactly do you mean by behavior?  Add the hot spot to the image in question and put the link (address) of said PDF in the properties dialog of Dreamweaver.


----------



## patrean (Nov 22, 2005)

Highlight the text or graphic to link from, then select the PDF as the linked item much the same as if you were linking to another page. Be sure to upload the PDF to your your web server.


----------

